# Great News For Vaping



## Silverbear (19/8/14)

Was forwarded a news letter email from a friend. The news letter is a Twisp news letter and contained what is in my opinion great news for Vaping.

News Letter Extract (The paragraph in bold is the best part)

New Twispâ€™s on your Block...Our newest Twisp additions, Menlyn, Brooklyn Mall, Benmore and Mountain Mill are now open. The Twisp team would love to meet you, so make sure you visit us when you are next in the area! 
Twisp Happenings We recently put Jack Parow to work in our warehouse. Well, a different kind of work, as he was filming his new music video [HASHTAG]#odetoyou[/HASHTAG]. Have a look at some of the Facebook picture here 
And for those of you who have been (very) patiently waiting, our Cinnamon flavour is going to be released in the next few weeks. 
*The Twisp FootprintTwisp recently hopped over the border into the Kalahari Sands Sun International Hotel and Casino in Windhoek, Namibia. This exciting development allows their members to enjoy their Twispâ€™s in the entire casino. *
Another exciting Twisp development is that we have appointed a distributor in mainland China, which is a first in the industry. China has the largest smoking population in the world, so we are excited that Twisp will be expanding into China. 
Complete our Survey and win 3 Twisp flavoursWe would really like it if you could help us answer 10 quick questions about your Twisp to help us improve our service and products - you also stand a chance to win 3 Twisp flavours of your choice. Complete our quick survey

Firstly, Twisp, I hope you do not mind me posting this here. But I would like to say a big thank you for your efforts to drive vaping in SA.

Big UP to you Twisp and the Vapng community say's a Big THANK YOU.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

